# Captain Morgan Private Stock Rum Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*
Captain Morgan Private Stock- 80 Proof

*​If you enjoy regular Captain Morgan rum, you need to try the private stock. Their private stock is hands down the best rum Captain Morgan makes IMOP.

I first started out drinking the Original CM and that turned me on to rum. From there I just tried to get a sample of it all.

The private stock is their SMOOTHEST rum they sell. It has about the same flavor profile as the Original blend but it's really smooth and the Vanilla flavor doesn't smack you in the face.

There is very little burn or harshness to be tasted when this is mixed properly. This isn't a rum that I would sip on over ice, not quite that smooth.

I think a bottle of this sells anywhere from $20-$25 if my memory serves me correctly. At that price range, its a pretty good rum and it's a rum that I keep at home to enjoy.

I've found that this mixes REALLY well with Root Beer, so well that you can almost put two shots in and still not taste it much.

The bottle is pretty sweet as well but it seems they have changed their bottle design and I don't like the new bottle as much, its not as pirate-ish!


----------

